# Please help me value this 65-66 Panther



## bike (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool folding basket on one side- doubt pedals are og

racks alone seem to sell well- decent rider all the way around

http://antiquebikeparts.com/panther/panther.htm

or click on pix below to see the uncropped pix

Serial seems to be EB on the rear drop






































Value in parts? whole here? whole on ebay? on the moon etc.? Sheesh

Thanks!


----------



## phantom (Nov 16, 2014)

To me, in the current condition and without the slimline tank about $200.....I'm sure could be more or less to other middleweight fans here.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2014)

*doing research I learend that parting may be the way to go*

the rack alone is worth more than the bike as sitting?

Middleweights are out of my range of experience

$320 shipped- something different and special?





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=390935958295


----------



## phantom (Nov 16, 2014)

Apples and Oranges..... If the rack in the above pic is the one on the bike it has had some nice clean up on it and indeed worth about $100 as a piece..... Certain Bikes will always part out for more in pieces than they are worth complete.  That wasn't the question you originally asked... In parts, right down to the bearings, you could probably see $400 or so. If the bike was listed in the classifieds right now as the first pics show I think $250ish is about it. Either way good luck.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2014)

*middleweights being new to me*

they may have cherries that I do not know about 
many ways to value a bike- like real estate- replacement cost market comps etc.

I said value- not value as a complete bike sold here. Thought that went without saying


----------



## phantom (Nov 16, 2014)

> Please help me value this 65-66 Panther



 My mistake...I somehow thought you meant as in the pictures, not in pieces.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2014)

*I do appreciate all input*



phantom said:


> My mistake...I somehow thought you meant as in the pictures, not in pieces.




confirmed my suspicion that it must be parted.
Not going to sell a bike for the approx parts value of the rack.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2014)

bike said:


> confirmed my suspicion that it must be parted.
> Not going to sell a bike for the approx parts value of the rack.




The parts are worth more than the bike as a whole so if it was mine to dispose of, I'd part it. The pedals are 72 or later and it appears to be redecaled.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2014)

*thanks folks*

moved to to for sale


----------

